# brake shoes



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

On my set of new brakes shoes, why do 2 have way more meat on them than the other 2?
which goes where? :confused
thanks


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Topkat said:


> On my set of new brakes shoes, why do 2 have way more meat on them than the other 2?
> which goes where? :confused
> thanks


long to the rear side


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes...the short ones on the front. And apply some lithium grease (a very small amount) on the pads of the brake backing plate where the shoes contact and at the top pivot pin where they rest, as well as on the adjuster threads. But just a LITTLE BIT!!!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, WOW that was easy.....the other side will be a breeze.
:cheers


----------

